# Join us at WhitePython on a Product Workshop Day



## TradeExotics (Apr 18, 2012)

We would like to invite reptile keepers of all ages to come and join us on an innovative reptile product development day.

During the meeting we would like to discuss new ideas, show you prototype products, designs and more top secret stuff. We’d love to get your feedback on our plans and we’d also love to hear any thoughts you have on your own product ideas.

For those who come along, lunch will be provided and we’ll even throw in £50 worth of WhitePython™ vouchers to spend directly with us.

The meeting will be held in Ashford Common, Middlesex, TW15 1UH. Please confirm your place by e-mailing [email protected].


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

What date is this on please?


----------



## TradeExotics (Apr 18, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> What date is this on please?


Hi Hannah, it's all on the flier, but if you can't see the pic, it's Saturday 23rd Feb at 11am. Got a couple of places left if you would like to come along?
Thanks, Chris.


----------

